# crazy  fool



## annettaliese

How do I say "You crazy fool " in romanian?

Multimesc guys


----------



## zăpadă

My Attempt - Eşti un prost ( Singular Masculine )


----------



## coriinutza13

Nebunaticule or nebunatico


----------



## farscape

The context in which you want to use the term would be useful since *crazy fool* can have several meanings. I'd stay away from *prost* (stupid) unless you really intend to hurt the person you're talking to.

Later,


----------



## annettaliese

The context would be " You crazy fool" , kind of tounge in cheek, used as a comment on facebook!


----------



## farscape

Alright then, Corina's *nebunaticule* (m) or *nebunatico* (f) will do.

Later,


----------

